# Happy Birthday Geo



## kurtak (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's hoping you have A GREAT day Geo 8) :!: :G 

Kurt


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy birthday Jeff! Wishing you a fantastic day.
Thank you for all your widespread mentoring.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo!

Dave


----------



## chuckgambale (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy birthday pal. Have a great day


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 4, 2016)

Have a great one, Geo. With many more to come!!


----------



## jeneje (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday my friend, hope you are having a great day.  

Ken


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday. 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo!!


----------



## rewalston (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo


----------



## Geo (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you guys for the birthday wishes. It truly means a lot coming from such a great group of people.


----------



## Grelko (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 4metals (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy birthday Geo.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo.


----------



## Shark (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo.

Don't party to hardy :lol:


----------



## butcher (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Geo.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 4, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo!!


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 5, 2016)

Happy day Geo!


----------



## artart47 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hey Jeff!
Hope you had a good birthday!


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you again everyone. I had a great birthday. I worked on refining some gold, I received some new melting dishes in the mail and my wife and I had a great dinner. All in all, it was a great day.


----------



## jonn (Oct 5, 2016)

Happy Birthday Geo! !


----------



## upcyclist (Oct 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Geo! Keep those videos coming, and don't forget to wash your hands before you eat your cake


----------

